# Cat vomiting after being spayed



## Kelly P (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi All,

I had my female cat spayed on Friday (5 months old) and all went well. She came home groggy but ate a small meal and was fine really. The vet said by Saturday she would be back to herself and she was, she was playful and able to get about ok, she ate again (with her medicine applied to food) and drank. Late on Saturday night she got a bit excited and was quite playful and my husband also gave her a treat stick (which she enjoyed!), she'd eaten half a sachet of jelly food and some biscuits during the day. About and hour and a half later she was sick and I assumed she'd overeaten and perhaps overdone it for the day, she has been very slightly sick during the night too. This morning she is quiet, slept in until I got up at 8am (I think she would have stayed in bed), I've put her medicine on her food as advised and she's taken a couple of bites and left it. She has vomited again too and now I'm concerned about her not having the medicine and whether her sickness is due to something else? :confused1: She has to eat with the medication as it's anti inflamitary.

If anyone has any advise/suggestions/same experience I'd be very grateful to know, she's sitting with me now so is curious to see what I'm doing and is up at the window sill which is normal... 

Thank you


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sorry dont have any first hand experience of cat spay but I would ,if you are worried ,phone the vet.By now she should be feeling ok and eating ,it may just be a reaction to the anaesthetic but it will do no harm to check esp as she is not getting her medication.I hope someone with a bit more experience comes a long soon to help.


----------



## Kelly P (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Buffie,
Thanksfor your reply. After I posted we tried a treat stick ad then gave her the medicine, she has not bee sick since this morning. She's been really quiet all day and sleepy but perked up briefly earlier. She's eaten some food and drank water. I think that she may have overdone it all yesterday, I did call the vets but they stressed their emergency fee out of hours and that the hospital was for emergencies. Although I was really concerned for my cat I didn't feel comfortable leaving a message when simply needing some advice, I felt quite awkward really and disappointed that my vet company left me feeling like that 

She has her 3 day check tomorrow and I'll let the vet know then but I am happy she hasn't been sick and it's probably the medication making her sleepy.

Hubby is peeling prawns in the kitchen at the mo and funnily enough she has sat upright and then pondered out there.....:lol:

I think it's all good :thumbup:

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

so sorry you got a very negative response from your vet.ok it is for emergency appointments but if you are not able to speak to at least a nurse how are you meant to judge.Advice costs nothing and may have put your mind at rest.May be an idea to get clarification from your vet incase you have need of advice again out of hours,Glad to hear she hasnt been sick again .Ah the power of prawns:lol:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Great news that she hasn't been sick any more. As you said, she probably did too much yesterday and still suffered the effects of the anaesthesia. And a few raw prawns are going to do wonders....

But I am disappointed at your vet's response. Even a nice phone conversation would have eased your mind - a little kindness and politeness doesn't cost anything; not even for an emergency vet. If I were you I would talk to the surgery manager.


----------



## Kelly P (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi both,
I just thought I'd let you know that Freebie got the all clear at the vets on Monday evening. She was back to normal all day and when we visited the vet he was pleased with her recovery and said she was all good. 
I didn't mention the situation with the hospital as the vet is quite good with her and after all our vet should probably be our friend...

Thanks for you replies 

Kelly


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Kelly P said:


> Hi both,
> I just thought I'd let you know that Freebie got the all clear at the vets on Monday evening. She was back to normal all day and when we visited the vet he was pleased with her recovery and said she was all good.
> I didn't mention the situation with the hospital as the vet is quite good with her and after all our vet should probably be our friend...
> 
> ...


Glad all is well with Freebie.No one wants to have a strained relationship with their vet ,but I think you should ask for clarity of out of hours advice should you need it in the future.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

So glad to hear she has bounced back.
Personally I would write to the Practice manager...or whoever relevant...explaining your dissatisfaction with _the out of hours service_
I agree it is of the utmost importance to maintain a good relationship with our vets, but your questions related directly to a procedure which they had carried out.
Vet fees can be high...but we are paying for the all round service, this is why I never advise people to shop around and use different practices for different procedures. We hope never to need out of hours medical help...but we do need to know it is there if necessary.


----------

